# Anyone giving up something for "Lent"



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone else gives something up for the period of Lent.  I mentioned it during a coffee break at work and most of the younger people looked at me and said they'd never heard of giving up for Lent.  Maybe I'm just old fashioned  

Well I'm giving up sweets this year instead of my usual chocolate.  I seem to have an addiction to Jellies especially the Haribo variety   I'm convinced I'm going to lose all my teeth soon

Shelley x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I once knew someone who made a new years resolution to give something up for lent, and then gave up their new years resolution when Lent came around....  

I'm giving up chocolate bars and any other bought chocolate. I'm a chocolatier so can't give up all chocolate as I have to taste as I make but I've a big weakness for creme eggs and maltesers at the moment so giving them up will be quite hard. I'm also going to try to put aside the money I would spend and put it in a charity box at the end.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

usually its chocolate but this year its SEX!  I figured I would miss chocolate more now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarahstewart said:


> usually its chocolate but this year its SEX! I figured I would miss chocolate more now


Doubt my husband would notice if I gave that up  he thinks I gave it up as a New Years Resolution


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All, Well I thought about this and asked my Dh what I should give up, he said you have already given up alcohol and junk food so god will be pleased enough.  Excellent answer I thought which literally got me off the hook. xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I'm meant to be only using my computer for social purposes an hour a day - as you can see its going well with me being online since 7pm!


----------

